# "Silence" - piano



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

"Silence"... where did it go?

A little memory piece about more quieter days.

https://www.box.net/shared/p4emvne0tj

André


----------



## hlolli (Dec 31, 2006)

So far I have been too negative towards your music. But this piece is not so bad. The more quiet music, is that your style? I myself compose and my motto is if it's too loud you're too old.


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi!
Yes, I believe you can say that this is my style altough I did write more active music like in my 2 piano sonatas.

http://www.andrevanharen.com/forpiano.htm

André


----------



## spiferoo (Feb 11, 2010)

You had some very interesting sonorities/harmonies, in what sounded like your B section to my ears. May I ask what was your inspiration or reason for the piece In Silence?


----------



## AndreasvanHaren (May 7, 2007)

Hi,
My first notes for this piece came out of being desperate of having a ringing and hissing sound in my ears, I have some kind of tinnitus that is getting worse. With this in mind I was writing this piece and the title is a longing really for the days that I could have silence in my ears. But unfortunately, this will probably stay for ever.

André


----------

